# Good Tips



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

This has nothing to do with dogs at all. This list of good tips was forwarded to me by a co-worker and I thought I'd share.

******************
Peel a banana from the bottom and you won't have to pick the little 
"stringy things" off of it. That's how the primates do it.

Take your bananas apart when you get home from the store. If you leave 
them connected at the stem, they ripen faster.

Store your opened chunks of cheese in aluminum foil. It will stay fresh 
much longer and not mold!

Peppers with 3 bumps on the bottom are sweeter and better for eating.
Peppers with 4 bumps on the bottom are firmer and better for cooking.

Add a teaspoon of water when frying ground beef. It will help pull the
grease away from the meat while cooking.

To really make scrambled eggs or omelets rich add a couple of spoonfuls 
of sour cream, cream cheese, or heavy cream in and then beat them up.

For a cool brownie treat, make brownies as directed. Melt Andes mints 
in double broiler and pour over warm brownies. Let set for a wonderful 
minty frosting.

Add garlic immediately to a recipe if you want a light taste of garlic 
and at the end of the recipe if your want a stronger taste of garlic.

Leftover snickers bars from Halloween make a delicious dessert. Simply 
chop them up with the food chopper. Peel, core and slice a few apples. 
Place them in a baking dish and sprinkle the chopped candy bars over the apples. Bake at 350 for 15 minutes!!! Serve alone or with vanilla ice cream.

Reheat Pizza. Heat up leftover pizza in a nonstick skillet on top 
of the stove, set heat to med-low and heat till warm. This keeps the crust 
crispy. No soggy micro pizza. 


Easy Deviled Eggs. Put cooked egg yolks in a zip lock bag. Seal, 
mash till they are all broken up. Add remainder of ingredients, reseal, keep
mashing it up mixing thoroughly, cut the tip of the baggy, squeeze 
mixture into egg. Just throw bag away when done easy clean up.

Expanding Frosting. When you buy a container of cake frosting from 
the store, whip it with your mixer for a few minutes. You can double it in 
size. You get to frost more cake/cupcakes with the same amount. You also eat less sugar and calories per serving.

Reheating Refrigerated Bread. To warm biscuits, pancakes, or 
muffins that were refrigerated, place them in a microwave with a cup of water. The increased moisture will keep the food moist and help it reheat faster.

Newspaper Weeds Away. Start putting in your plants, work the 
nutrients in your soil. Wet newspapers, put layers around the plants overlapping as you go. Cover with mulch and forget about weeds. Weeds will get through some gardening plastic, they will not get through wet newspapers.

Broken Glass. Use a wet cotton ball or Q-tip to pick up the small 
shards of glass you can't see easily.

No More Mosquitoes. Place a dryer sheet in your pocket. It will 
keep the mosquitoes away.

Squirrel Away. To keep squirrels from eating your plants, sprinkle 
your plants with cayenne pepper. The cayenne pepper doesn't hurt the plant and the squirrels won't come near it.

Flexible Vacuum. To get something out of a heat register or under 
the fridge, add an empty paper towel roll or empty gift wrap roll to your 
vacuum. It can be bent or flattened to get in narrow openings.

Reducing Static Cling. Pin a small safety pin to the seam of your 
slip and you will not have a clingy skirt or dress. Same thing works with 
slacks that cling when wearing panty hose. Place pin in seam of slacks and -- ta DA! -- static is gone.

Measuring Cups. Before you pour sticky substances into a measuring 
cup, fill with hot water. Dump out the hot water, but don't dry cup. Next, 
add your ingredient, such as peanut butter, and watch how easily it comes 
right out.

Foggy Windshield. Hate foggy windshields? Buy a chalkboard eraser 
and keep it in the glove box of your car. When the windows fog, rub with 
the eraser! Works better than a cloth!

Reopening Envelope. If you seal an envelope and then realize you 
forgot to include something inside, just place your sealed envelope in the 
freezer for an hour or two. Viola! It unseals easily.

Conditioner. Use your hair conditioner to shave your legs. It's a 
lot cheaper than shaving cream and leaves your legs really smooth. It's 
also a great way to use up the conditioner you bought but didn't like when you tried it in your hair.

Goodbye Fruit Flies. To get rid of pesky fruit flies, take a small
glass fill it 1/2" with Apple Cider Vinegar and 2 drops of dish washing 
liquid, mix well. You will find those flies drawn to the cup and gone forever!

Get Rid of Ants. Put small piles of cornmeal where you see ants. 
They eat it, take it "home," can't digest it so it kills them. It may take a 
week or so, especially if it rains, but it works and you don't have the worry 
about pets or small children being harmed!

INFO ABOUT CLOTHES DRYERS The heating unit went out on my dryer! 
The gentleman that fixes things around the house for us told us that he 
wanted to show us something and he went over to the dryer and pulled out the lintfilter. It was clean. (I always clean the lint from the filter after every load of clothes.) He told us that he wanted to show us something; he took the filter over to the sink, ran hot water over it. The lint filter is made of a meshmaterial - I'm sure you know what your dryer's lint filter looks like. Well, the hot water just sat on top of the mesh! It didn't go through it at all! He told us that dryer sheets cause a film over that mesh and that's what burns out the heating unit. You can't SEE the film, but it's there. It's what is in the dryer sheets to make your clothes soft and static free -- that nice fragrance too, you know how they can feel waxy when you take them out of the box, well this stuff builds up on your clothes and on your lint screen. This is also what causes dryer units to catch fire and potentially burn your house down with it! He said the best way to keep your dryer working for a very long time (and to keep your electric bill lower) is to take that filter out and wash it with hot soapy water and an old toothbrush (or other brush) at least every six months. He said that makes the life of the dryer at least twice as long! How about that!?! Learn something new everyday! I certainly didn't know dryer sheets would do that.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Great tips Susan. Love the one about the conditioner for shaving legs - wonder how doggy conditioners work? I've got a ton of those I'd like to use up. LOL


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great tips, Susan! Needless to say they are being forwarded . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Those are fantastic tips, Susan! Thanks for sharing them!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, great tips on so many things! I'm going to save them. Thanks!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Those are great tips. Some I knew, but now I know more.


----------

